# "E" Egde symbol still showing even though I blocked data



## ATTL (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick question. I signed up with Fido and got an iPhone. I asked to get data blocked and called back many times to confirm that data is in fact blocked. Every representative has assured me that data is blocked.

Now for the question. When my phone is on standby I have the symbol "E" next to the reception bars which indicates Edge connection. When I make a call, the symbol disappears and I've also noticed that it sometimes turns into a circle with a dot in the middle. I can't access the net, weather app does not work, and I'm not getting any data usage according to the phone. So is it okay that the "E" symbol continues to show?

Fido iPhone users with blocked data, please chime in. I just don't want to get dinged for data usage. I've read too many horror stories.

Thanks a lot,

ATTL


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

I am also with fido and have blocked data. The E is always there but if I try to use an app that requires data, I get a message telling me Edge cannot connect.
Also my Data usage stays at zero.
I have a first gen iphone running 1.14


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

That just means the network is available wherever you are. If you've blocked it properly through rogers there shouldnt be any way for you to connect to their edge network. Quick and easy way to make sure you're not connecting is to open up weather app and see if it updates when you're not connected to wifi.

The little circle just means that Edge isnt available but the slower GPRS is. Both circle and edge disappear when you are in a call because you cannpt access data when in a call (but you can access wifi because its not part of the cell network).

cheers


----------



## ATTL (Sep 9, 2008)

Very good to hear. Weather and other apps that require a connection to do not work when I'm not connected to wifi. So I guess I'm good.

Thanks,


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Interesting, I'm with Rogers and have my data blocked and I don't see the E or the 3G symbol on my phone at all.

Which tells me I cannot connect to either of these two systems


----------



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi there,
I've got iPhone 3G with Fido, and my data is blocked from the compagnie.

I dont have the "E".. I only have "Fido" and my WiFi sign, when I got one..

Hope you wont use data


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

there is a guide by ruffdeezy somewhere on ehphone.ca, it worked excellent for me, I have no data but my edge sign is still on.


----------



## reddyroc007 (Aug 6, 2008)

my girls 3g no longer shows data icons since calling rogers to block data.


----------



## metastasis (Oct 2, 2009)

hello and thanks goodness i found you.
i have the same problem, with my carrier's little blue circle hanging up there. i didn't use it at all, i cannot connect to gprs which is good, but i still want that circle to disappear from there, cause it dries my battery out. in 8 hours the battery is empty. that didn;t happen to me before yesterday when that damn circle appeared. could you please help me ?
thanks a lot!


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

After asking carrier to block your data, you could do one more step just for precaution. On your iPhone, open Safari and go to this website: Unlockit - APN Changer for your iPhone and follow the instructions. This is to change your APN settings so that your iPhone could not connect to Fido cell tower. Good luck


----------



## guycomputer (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you choose the generic profile at Unlockit - APN Changer for your iPhone or the specific one for Fido or Rogers?


----------

